# smithy machine bar weight ?!?!



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

on a smithy machine how much dose the bar weigh been told "nothin been told 6kg then 10kg ect ect please tell me how much thanks


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

10kg in my gym, dunno if they very


----------



## Stu22 (May 16, 2010)

Pulse smith rack in my gym is 20kg bar if that's any help


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

7 in my gym I think


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

My gym has a really old procam smith machine. The owner reckons it weighs 30kg


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Never counted the bar when I used the smiths.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

20Kg Normally if its 6 foot and takes oly weights and is all metal.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

9kg at my gym


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't count the bar either. I don't do anything on there that I would bother bragging or logging.

Calf raises, Plyometric bench press, shoulder raises and shrugs are all I use it for.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

MaxMuscle said:


> I don't count the bar either. I don't do anything on there that I would bother bragging or logging.
> 
> Calf raises, Plyometric bench press, shoulder raises and shrugs are all I use it for.


Pretty much the same bar calfs


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MaxMuscle said:


> I don't count the bar either. I don't do anything on there that I would bother bragging or logging.
> 
> Calf raises, Plyometric bench press, shoulder raises and shrugs are all I use it for.


Same here just use it for shrugs, hate benching with it.


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Same here just use it for shrugs, hate benching with it.


It's great if you want to hit the type 2 fast twitch muscles by using a flat bench and every time you hit the top of the lift you throw it up and catch it. Try it bud.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine seems light as a feather, they reckon six kg...but to be fair, I don't count the bar on the smith machine.

Only use it for decline bench


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It is a variable as they have degress of counter balance in them, some are heavy and just up and down, some you can lift with a finger.

As long as you are using the same machine repeatedly there shouldn't be a problem.

The other alternative is to man up and use it for its purpose - as a coat rack.


----------

